
WebGL promises to bring hardware-accelerated graphics to the Web - fnid
http://www.macworld.com/article/142079/2009/08/webgl.html
======
th0ma5
was pretty sure I already had this with JOGL :P but I understand. Do you think
in the future we'll be pissed when we go to a page that has too complex of 3D
model for our system?

